# NFS share not working for external Volumes



## hlarry (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello there,

First, I'm not the Mac Pro, so please forgive any inaccuracy of the info given here.
Trying to set up NFS shares on Leopard and already got it figured out pretty well. Shares work as long as they are for local directories. Meaning adding the shares to the export file and seeing the results doing "showmount -e". But I don't achieve doing the same for an external HDD. Tried manually editing the /etc/exports and with Bresink's NFS Manager.

Is there anything I've missed out. Anyway, shares are pretty simple: like
/Users/hlarry/Movies 192.168.178.100
/Volumes/DTS7 192.168.178.100

(the latter is the one that doesn't work)

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

Lars


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 7, 2008)

Could it be that by the time the system recognizes that there's an external hard drive connected, that it's already gone through starting up and configuring NFS, thereby not being able to "see" the drive when NFS is loaded?

I guess what I'm saying is... do you see this all the time, or only after you reboot?  Will it just fail to export the NFS share completely, no matter what?

Also, what are the permissions on the external drive?  Perhaps NFS needs to be able to manage permissions on the drive, and if the drive has "Ignore permissions on this volume" checked (in a Get Info window of the drive), maybe that's causing it to fail...


----------



## hlarry (Sep 7, 2008)

The drive is connected all the time. So what happens simply is that for some reason the share info in /etc/exports that says "/Volume/DTS7" isn't interpreted whereas all other shares (for local directories) work perfectly. So I'm guessing it should be some problem with the drive itself... permissions as you say or something else that prevents such "volumes" from being mounted as a nfs share.

just checked the permissions:
So, the info on the drive tells me read and write permissions; and chmod is 777 for the volume.

Did't understand that "Ignore permissions on this volume" thing though. Where exactly can I find this. Only see the "Sharing & Access Rights" at the bottom of the Info Windows.


----------



## hlarry (Sep 7, 2008)

So, found out a little bit more about that ""Ignore permissions on this volume" thing. Took a look at the volume in the Harddrive Utility which showed me that "Activate Ownership" (can't say how it's called in English, got a German system here) is set to "No" which should mean that permission rights don't apply to this volume. The local harddrive is set to "Yes" (of course!).

Is that correct? And is THAT the reason why the nfs share in /etc/exports isn't interpreted?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but that's along the lines that I'm thinking.


----------

